# Another Photoshoot...White Audi A3 Content Inside>>>



## dj_dub (Jan 1, 2002)

A little photoshoot I did last weekend during a GTG...
...the car belongs to my good friend Glow (yeah, a chick owns this car!







). It's an Audi A3 2.0T 6-Speed with all the trimmings. The car looks super sex in person...the pics don't do it justice!
Enjoy the pics my friends! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Another Photoshoot...White Audi A3 Content Inside>>> (dj_dub)*

yea... pure sex indeed. i think i just wet something. that car is hot!!!
btw, is that the girl that owns it in the last piC?


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

i think it is


----------



## sparkalot (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (audiant)*

wat lip kit is that? dont mind the newbie-ness, my A3 isnt arriving until next week








nice car that, i love it in white


----------



## REVGTI (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (sparkalot)*

osir


----------



## sactown_a3 (Nov 15, 2006)

QUALITY PIX!


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

great pix! good sir


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

Nice pics.
What wheels are those?


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (YlwNewBug)*

i think DPE.


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re:*

wow that's a sweet ride
where did you get the rear valance for the quads?


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Re: (OCaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OCaudi* »_wow that's a sweet ride
where did you get the rear valance for the quads?

During month of July oettinger had 50% off everything.


----------



## REVGTI (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_
During month of July oettinger had 50% off everything.

Because Oettinger fits like turd


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: Re: (REVGTI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Another Photoshoot...White Audi A3 Content Inside>>> (dj_dub)*

ummm....no offense to OpenSkye...but...holy effin' sh*te!








Everything about that car is hot!!!!! Hottest white A3 I've seen!
Get her on the forum


----------



## A+ (Apr 26, 2007)

nice pics and car, but why is it all debadged?


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

v nice
good ole warehouse pix


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

*Re: Another Photoshoot...White Audi A3 Content Inside>>> (dj_dub)*

I must be the only one who hates the big black hole in the front.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (A+)*

wow, that is too sick!!
what exhaust is that???
what size are those tips?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Presns3)*

uh-ooooh looks like i've got some competition!








bring it








btw car is niiiiice... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

any higher rez shots


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

Stunning...exhaust setup? suspension?


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

That looks like Jetex exhaust.


----------



## ninja_gaiden (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Another Photoshoot...White Audi A3 Content Inside>>> (dj_dub)*

NFJ fa sho


----------



## Tommy1finger (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Another Photoshoot...White Audi A3 Content Inside>>> (ninja_gaiden)*

God bless Asian chicks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Your car looks great too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## willy_dub (Apr 22, 2005)

beautiful a3, still got ur 4 door 1.8 t wendell? need sum new nfj pics to drool over


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Another Photoshoot...White Audi A3 Content Inside>>> (gCHOW)*

that is hot. I wouldnt go with that grill but it looks ok on that a3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoCalRs4 (Dec 4, 2006)

can you list all the mods on the car


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (SoCalRs4)*

Wow, gotta love Ibis White. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What are those wheels?


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_uh-ooooh looks like i've got some competition!








bring it








btw car is niiiiice... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You have class, Ms. OpenSkye








And good taste...!


----------



## BMdoubleDru (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (skotti)*

awesome ride and sweeet pics as always wenz!! NFJ represent!!


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMdoubleDru)*

Nice ride, just don't like the front grill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boognish3 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Another Photoshoot...White Audi A3 Content Inside>>> (dj_dub)*

Wow...the sickness!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Another Photoshoot...White Audi A3 Content Inside>>> (Boognish3)*

very hot car indeed the DPE wheels look perfect on it


----------



## AZA3 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Another Photoshoot...White Audi A3 Content Inside>>> (YlwNewBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YlwNewBug* »_I must be the only one who hates the big black hole in the front. 

Nope, you're not alone ...
Love the car, though I personally would've kept the audi ring decals front and back, and I would've deleted the chrome grill in favor of black. But to each his own, or her in this case.


----------



## E V I L Y O S H I (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: Another Photoshoot...White Audi A3 Content Inside>>> (AZA3)*

i luff nasty!
oh and that a3 is cool too... LOL


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: Another Photoshoot...White Audi A3 Content Inside>>> (E V I L Y O S H I)*

Hot! 
page 2 ownage.


----------



## GTI017 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Another Photoshoot...White Audi A3 Content Inside>>> (phattydre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phattydre* »_Hot! 
page 2 ownage.

you should make your white A3 look like that when you get it next May








I am loving the body kit and exhaust set-up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: Another Photoshoot...White Audi A3 Content Inside>>> (GTI017)*

Would certainly be close... some slight changes that I'd do.
Next May? You tryin' to tell me somethin'?


----------



## GTI017 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Another Photoshoot...White Audi A3 Content Inside>>> (phattydre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phattydre* »_Would certainly be close... some slight changes that I'd do.
Next May? You tryin' to tell me somethin'?
















i will not make you wait... as soon as you buy mine i can go get my next car


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (YlwNewBug)*


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Man do I hate those open grills. Make it look like the car was built during the whole "Fast and the Furious" age.


----------



## raduga_nine (Oct 13, 2006)

So who can name that exhaust... with authority?


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Another Photoshoot...White Audi A3 Content Inside>>> (GTI017)*

could anyone help tell me the size spec of these wheels?
i also had an idea have them on me BLK A3








cheers all


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Can you tell me who did that exhaust . Car looks very TUFF.


----------



## slow_glow (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi my fellow modders








My name is Glow, and am the owner of the car. Thank you so much for all the kind compliments and opinions. It's compliments that you all give me that encourage me to continue modding my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. I know some disagree with the grill, but it's a personal aesthetic and I like it the way it is. I think it looks cleaner with no badges or license plate holders to disrupt the lines of the car.
Not too many mods on the car, but here's the list:
DPE R16s 19x8	
APR Stage I ECU Upgrade
Caractere Roof Spoiler
Caractere Front Grille
Oettinger Sides
Oettinger Rear
Oettinger Cold Air Intake
Oettinger Quad Exhausts
KW Variant 2 Coilover Suspension
Autotech front and rear sway bars
Thanks for reading! Go A3's


----------



## BMdoubleDru (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (slow_glow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slow_glow* »_Hi my fellow modders








My name is Glow, and am the owner of the car. Thank you so much for all the kind compliments and opinions. It's compliments that you all give me that encourage me to continue modding my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. I know some disagree with the grill, but it's a personal aesthetic and I like it the way it is. I think it looks cleaner with no badges or license plate holders to disrupt the lines of the car.
Not too many mods on the car, but here's the list:
DPE R16s 19x8	
APR Stage I ECU Upgrade
Caractere Roof Spoiler
Caractere Front Grille
Oettinger Sides
Oettinger Rear
Oettinger Cold Air Intake
Oettinger Quad Exhausts
KW Variant 2 Coilover Suspension
Autotech front and rear sway bars
Thanks for reading! Go A3's









^^froud


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (slow_glow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slow_glow* »_I think it looks cleaner with no badges or license plate holders to disrupt the lines of the car.

I gotta agree. Debadged is a good look.
Nevermind the fact that an Ibis White A3 can do no wrong. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Makes me really want to go order mine _right_ now. I gotta wait for the funds to be all in place first though.


----------



## d.C (Oct 6, 2005)

damn those DPEs are so ballin' 
wanna sell it to me?


----------

